# Carte Airport dans Cube G4



## Onmac (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour, bonsoir le forum,

Je viens de récupérer un G4 Cube 450Mhz avec un disque de 20GO et une mémoire pitoyable de moins de 700mb. Il est sous 10.3.

Je voudrais mettre un carte Airport d'un MBP core Duo d'environ 2006-2007 (non-unibody) 
Je sais que ça peut paraître fou mais bon  

Et avec Léopardassist, c'est possible d'installer Mac OS 10.5 ? (Je voudrais aussi le faire sur mon PWB Titanium de 550Mhz.)

Comment mettre ma carte AirPort ( si c'est possible) 
Comment changer le disque dur ? (J'ai un 80GO en IDE et un 120 en SATA. Les deux sont des 2,5")

Merci beaucoup


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2011)

il te faut cette carte :







les disques dur sont des 3" 1/2 IDE


----------



## Onmac (2 Février 2011)

Merci Macinside ! Cette carte, je pense l'avoir vu dans mon iBook G4 12"? La même?

Il faut que je rachète un disque et par la même occase de la RAM (je vais tenter les 3X512)


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2011)

non ce n'est pas la même  dans les ibook G4 c'est elle :






cette de ton cube est en 802.11b


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Et pour installer Léo, simplement en mode target à partir d'un autre mac correctement cadencé (867+, si mes souvenirs sont bons) ou à partir de l'open firmware  (pareil pour le PWB)

pour le reste, je n'ai aucune connaissance de l'architecture du cube


----------



## Onmac (3 Février 2011)

Merci à vous deux.  

Juste en mode Target (avec un iMac G5 sous Léopard et 1Ghz) Je lance utilitaire de disque, je formate le disque? En quel format? Quel "Mac OS X journalisé ) ? 

Merci.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2011)

non, en fait:
-Tu démarres l'ordi qui a une vitesse supérieure à 867 Mhz, tu insères le DVD d'install de Léo.
-Tu démarres le 2è ordi (celui qui n'a pas la vitesse suffusante) en target, donc il monte sur le bureau du 1er
-Tu lances l'installation à partir du 1er et tu choisis le disque du 2è pour réaliser l'install.

Voilà, j'ai fait comme ça (entre autres) il y a peu pour installer Tiger sur un iBook G3 dual USB, il n'y a pas de souci.
Le seul hic, c'est que Léo sur un ordi lent, ça risque de ramer dur ...


----------



## Onmac (4 Février 2011)

Oui, merci.

Mais ce que j'ai peur c'est qu'une fois Léo installer, c'est qu'il refuse de démarrer sur Léo et j'ai pas envi d'avoir l'image du finder clignotant alternativement avec un point d'interrogation. 

De plus, si il y a un problème, je n'ai pas le DVD d'installe de Mac OS 10.3 ni 10.4? Je n'ai que Léo et Snow Léo.

Merci encore de tes réponses !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

aucun risque, mais tu peux te rassurer en faisant l'installation sur un disque quelconque avant de la faire réellement sur ton disque définitif. (si tu as un disque dont tu ne te sers pas)


----------



## Onmac (4 Février 2011)

J'ai déjà utilisé cette méthode pour un MBP de Léopard à snow Léopard.
J'en connais le résultat mais ce que j'ai peur, c'est qu'il refuse de démarrer après l'installation. Ou un message du genre "impossible de démarrer sur ce disque, veillez réinstaller le système". 

Mais avant de tenter quoi que ce soit, je vais changer de disque car 20GO, c'est vraiment peut. J'ai un disque de 250GO en SATA. Si je change la petite carte en dessous du disque (carte verte qui relis le disque à la sortie SATA. Normalement, si les broches du cordon entre disque<->carte son les mêmes, je pense pouvoir réussir.

Merci


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

Ben non, justement, fais l'installation sur ton 20 Go !!! et comme ça tu verras que ça marche 

Pour ce qui est de mettre un disque Sata à la place d'un IDE, si tu as la place tu drvrais mettre un adaptateur plutôt qu'une bidouille (ou alors je t'ai mal compris, mais si tu changes la carte controleur, tu vas au devant de gros pépins !! )


----------



## Onmac (5 Février 2011)

Quel genre d'adaptateur? Quand à la carte controleur, j'ai vu qu'elles était connectées de différentes manières, l'une par nappe( SATA) et l'autre par connecteur de circuit... Donc impossible pour cette méthode là .

Je vais pas casser la tête, je vais acheter un HDD 160GO IDE et puis voilà ! 

Merci des réponses


----------



## Onmac (6 Février 2011)

Merci Pamoi ! J'ai réussi à installer Léopard via mon iBook ! Serte, il est un peu long mais ça passe ! 
Pour le DD, je n'en n'est pas trouvé chez MacWay ni en cherchant sur Google. Ils existe encore au moins?
:mouais: 

Pour le wifi, j'ai un dongle "D-LINK Air plus G" 802.11. J'ai un réglage permettant de voir les réseaux  B et le G (voir photo) mais une fois le tout installer, je n'arrive pas à trouver mon routeur Sagem f@st 3504 Nordnet (voir photo) 

Que faire pour trouver ce réseau, déjà que je suis à moins de 100ko/sec  
Si aucun solutions, j'achèterai une carte wifi mais bon encore 30euros. Ma priorité est plus le disque et la RAM.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Pour le DD, je n'en n'est pas trouvé chez MacWay ni en cherchant sur Google. Ils existe encore au moins?
> :mouais:



y'en a en stock chez rue de commerce, apparemment


----------



## Onmac (6 Février 2011)

Oui ! J'ai trouvé ! Par contre c'est un 7200trm/min ça ne change rien ?
J'ai quand même acheté une airport pour les MàJ, mon dongle ne fonctionne pas, adresse IP incorrecte et impossible de la changer.

Pour la RAM et le disque je suis en train de voir ça


----------



## Onmac (16 Février 2011)

J'ai ma carte airport 3X512. Pour le disque ce n'était pas la bonne taille  
Il est sous Léo


----------

